# 08 Brute Force 750 Lift??? Stacking lifts???



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a quick question about the 2 inch lifts?

My question is, I have a xtreme 2 inch lift on my brute now, but I was wondering if you could stack lifts on the brute? Like a 2 inch xtreme lift, and a 2 inch spring spacer lift, and that would be a total of 4 inches of lift?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You can do the spring spacer/ pipe lift with the 2" xtream lift but you will not get a total of 4". All the pipe lift will do is take the sag out of older springs or make your ride a little stiffer.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Agreed. It will also put your cv's at their limits, It is something that you can do and accomplish a little extra ground clearance, but it may also cause probs...up to you. If you want to get a different opinion on this, PM MadeInTX..... He has an Extreme Lift on his brute with 31 Laws, brought it to me awhile back and I added a 2" spacer to all 4 of his shocks at his request... he said it rides like its got the axles welded to the frame lol, but thats how he wanted it.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, what's the best way to lift a brute and keeping the axles out of a bind?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty much, keep the Extreme lift, you may add a small (Like maybe 1") spring spacer just to take sag out of the factory springs or get some High Lifter springs, but thats about all you really wanna do in my opinion to keep things at an ok angle. Otherwise... its gonna cost ya a little $$$, just go ahead a get complete lift with aftermarket a-arms, axles, etc. A friend of mine has a 4" Get-A-Grip Customs lift that I *really* like and he rides the shat out of with no axle probs at all with 32s. Another friend has the 7" HL with 31s, also no probs. And I have the Catvos 6" which also has had no axle issues with 31s and I've had it on since May of 2010. Really just a matter of how big you're wanting to go. I'm sure some of the other guys that are running spacer lift combinations will key in on here soon.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Get-A-Grip is a very nice looking lift.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

im running the extreme lift wit pipe spacers that are 2inchs tall and i prolly gained about 3in total and i am running 31s on my bike and i have had very little axle problems. the worst thing about it is the ride it rides about as smooth as a steel wheeled log wagon. i like it though.


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

i have a 2 inch lift and hl springs... i find that good


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the only two lifts i know of that you can run together (front only) is the hl 2 inch and the extreme lift. that's cause for the front one mounts to replace the upper brackets and the other mounts on the lower. your cv's will likely be in quite the bind.


----------

